
A Growing Problem in Real Estate: Too Many Too Big Houses - johnny313
https://www.wsj.com/articles/a-growing-problem-in-real-estate-too-many-too-big-houses-11553181782
======
IloveHN84
Fixed title: "Too many expensive houses"

